# Help sexing two budgies



## Jrgreen145 (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey guys - I acquired these two from a friend who decided she doesn't want them anymore. I have spent lots of time with both birds and am glad to take them in, but dont know their sexes.

Both were purchased together from petco in February 2020 - it is currently November 2020, if the age helps determine their sexes.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Thanks so much for taking these little ones in. They are two beautiful little girls! 

What are their names? 

Meanwhile, it's great to have you on the forums. You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. 

Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on everything, and if you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask! 

Hope to see you around! :blue pied: :albino:


----------



## Jrgreen145 (Nov 10, 2020)

Thanks much! I had suspected, just from a bunch of googling - but I'm absolutely no expert!

Lil blue is named Talos, and miss albino is named Diana.

I shall revisit the pinned threads, thanks again!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You're quite welcome  

I can't wait to see more of Talos and Diana!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, and welcome to the forum :wave:

Your little girls are precious!
I'll be looking forward to seeing more of them in the days to come.*


----------



## Jrgreen145 (Nov 10, 2020)

I intend to get some photos of them more as they grow more comfortable in my home (and to ask for TONS of training advice!) so everyone will definitely get to see them more.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------

